
Play 2048, get paid in Bitcoins - bdcravens
http://m.bitcoin2048.com/
======
keehun
I play 2048 really quite fast. It's really the best way to play I think. The
constant captcha making sure that you're not a bot is really quite dumb once
I've already verified myself. A few times at the most. It really breaks the
game flow.

p.s. Rate limiting does nothing to limit bots' participation in this payout
scheme.

------
chadzawistowski
Why?

~~~
bdcravens
No clue. Personally I think it might be scammy, as I can't imagine ad revenue
topping payouts.

